# Megasquirt tuning



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

Anyone know of a place that has the experience to map a megasquirt ecu? 
Pref near Edinburgh. Google just suggests places down in england which is a bit far to drop the car off for.


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Maybe worth trying either;

SOS Motorsport (Falkirk)
RA Motorsport (Perth)
Hypertech (Falkirk area again)

Not sure if they have Megasquirt kit but if you are able to supply your own laptop & software I do not see why not.

John


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I can find HQ in Dalgety Bay and these guys are suggested elsewhere too. They are local.

http://cartuningclinic.co.uk

You have me curious now. What's the car?


----------



## Ford8loke (Jan 11, 2016)

Sitech racing Dunfirmline.


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

Kerr said:


> I can find HQ in Dalgety Bay and these guys are suggested elsewhere too. They are local.
> 
> http://cartuningclinic.co.uk
> 
> You have me curious now. What's the car?


Its my '73 manta. Gets a bit hot in summer. Never been tuned properly so should probably get it done. Made a rough map myself to get it going and have been driving about with it for 3 years now! Lower rpm is fine, but higher is a bit gutless.


----------

